# Major Genetic link to Crohn's and Colitis Found



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

This sounds like great news!!!http://www.ccfa.org/about/press/il23?msour...=y&auid=2105205Major Genetic Link to Crohn's and Colitis FoundDiscovery Should Lead to Improved Therapies and DiagnosisNew York, NY â€" October 26, 2006: A major genetic link to the development of Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, as well as other inflammatory diseases, has been revealed in a recent study. "This genetic discovery is special because it may have a rapid impact on diagnosis and treatment of these chronic digestive diseases," said Jonathan Braun, M.D., Ph.D., Chair of the National Scientific Advisory Committee of the Crohn's & Colitis Foundation of America (CCFA). "It is also important news for a spectrum of inflammatory diseases, because the gene may similarly affect patients with psoriasis, rheumatoid arthritis, and multiple sclerosis." The study, announced today in an online publication of the journal Science, builds on a groundwork laid by more than $125 million in Crohn's and colitis research funded by CCFA.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Let's hope this will be progress.My GI told me, only this week, that there had been no significant progress with Crohn's in the last 5 years, anywhere in the world, and if there had been, he'd have known about it. Ouch.O


----------

